# Box store textured wallpaper



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been doing a low budget remodel on a home built in the early 70's. Old brown paneling throughout. Not enough money in the budget to drywall so experimented with the textured wallpaper. It's not perfect, but very impressed for the cost savings.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you put liner on first?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My office and living room has that crap on the ceiling. For $11 per double, it can't be beat. Covers a LOT of sins. 

PWG advised to paint it with an eggshell finish - I added a little Semi to some low lustre and it looks stunning. 

Chris, this is prepasted from Brewster, it don't need no liner.

BTW, Heatho, I believe that is EMBOSSED, not textured - at least on the ceiling.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Our family cottage is about to get some interior work and its all cheap paneling. I think I am going to lobby for this. From the pics it looks like the grooves don't show too bad.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it looks pretty darn good myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Mr*



daArch said:


> My office and living room has that crap on the ceiling. For $11 per double, it can't be beat. Covers a LOT of sins.
> 
> PWG advised to paint it with an eggshell finish - I added a little Semi to some low lustre and it looks stunning.
> 
> ...


 
I was talking about over the paneling


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I was talking about over the paneling


If it's the vinyl embossed stuff I think it is, it doesn't shrink that much and get sucked into the groves of SOME paneling (deep grooves prolly need filling and/or bridging liner), and the embossed elements do nicely at bridging all sorts of cracks, crevices, and what not.

Considering the price, the manufacturer, and the store. I was very impressed.

If some of the panel edges are raised or nails popped, those should be addressed.


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

Just now seeing the replies. For the price, this stuff is great. No liner needed, it hides the grooves. Imperfections in the paneling do show through though, so you have to prep very well. I'll post a few more pics shortly. 

Drywall bid was $5,000

Textured wallpaper cost was $350


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

daArch said:


> My office and living room has that crap on the ceiling. For $11 per double, it can't be beat. Covers a LOT of sins. PWG advised to paint it with an eggshell finish - I added a little Semi to some low lustre and it looks stunning. Chris, this is prepasted from Brewster, it don't need no liner. BTW, Heatho, I believe that is EMBOSSED, not textured - at least on the ceiling.


The ceiling stayed. I primed, primed, primed, and painted it. Lol.... It's some sort of styrofoam tiles. I didn't like them at first, but they've grown on me. Guests seem to like them as well.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Heatho said:


> The ceiling stayed. I primed, primed, primed, and painted it. Lol.... It's some sort of styrofoam tiles. I didn't like them at first, but they've grown on me. Guests seem to like them as well.


Don't you mean "glowing" on ya?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> My office and living room has that crap on the ceiling. For $11 per double, it can't be beat. Covers a LOT of sins.
> 
> PWG advised to paint it with an eggshell finish - I added a little Semi to some low lustre and it looks stunning.
> 
> ...


Fits the Bill!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Heatho,

I am still not sure if it is embossed or just heavily textured.

Any chance you have a manufacturer name an product number ???

Also, how did you prep the paneling?

We had some crap paneling that was painted with cheap latex. I had to remove the latex (shaved easily off with a blade) fill the grooves, fix nails and raised edges, prime with XIM, and them hung a 27" fabric backed vinyl with a grass cloth pattern.


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

daArch said:


> Heatho, I am still not sure if it is embossed or just heavily textured. Any chance you have a manufacturer name an product number ??? Also, how did you prep the paneling? We had some crap paneling that was painted with cheap latex. I had to remove the latex (shaved easily off with a blade) fill the grooves, fix nails and raised edges, prime with XIM, and them hung a 27" fabric backed vinyl with a grass cloth pattern.


I believe it's just a heavily textured pre-pasted paper. It's made by Style Selections I believe and I purchased it at Lowes. 

I did a light cleaning on all the paneling, knocked down anything that was raised, primed with oil-based primer, then hung it. 

I went the extra mile I guess you could say to ensure adhesion. I went the paper, rolled on extra adhesive, booked it, then hung it. It's there for the duration.


----------



## kallywall (Feb 1, 2009)

Had a job like that two years ago. I started to fill the groves of the paneling but noticed they were contracting and expanding too much. Decided to remove the paneling to scape, patch, and prime the plaster underneath. Because of This, the project turned into a more profitable renovation. This whole initial process of careful preparation took longer, but ultimately the client was happier, I doubled the profit and hanging the wallcovering was easy!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

